# Sheep head



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Where can I go catch some sheeps from a bridge or pier... I normally fish from the boat but my lady had foot surgery and can’t get in and out the boat well. Looking for a place to take her for some sheepshead that she can access on crutches/wheelchair... any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Pickens is most popular, but pretty sure its still shit down. Pensacola pier may have a few on it, bob sykes is worth a shot for sure


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

jaster said:


> Pickens is most popular, but pretty sure its still shit down. Pensacola pier may have a few on it, bob sykes is worth a shot for sure


I have never been to Bob Sikes before. Can you drive on the bridge or is it just a walk on the pier? Where is the Pensacola bridge you were talking about? Do you mean Wayside Park?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

This is THE light crowd during Sheephead season in March at Ft Pickens.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Damn.... lol so I’ve never been to Sykes before. How do I get there? I’m on pcola beach now looking for a good place to fish


----------



## Deano55 (Feb 26, 2019)

I hope gulf shore pier isn't like that. I'll be fishing from the shore


----------

